

Lemmings office gets a plaque - sambeau
http://www.flickr.com/photos/59694745@N03/5458270526/in/set-72157626086122152/

======
sambeau
Here is a sound recording of it being erected:

<http://www.lemmingsuniverse.net/downloads/kling.wav>

